# A.C./P.C. Logic



## dabbler (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe images speak for themselves.

i don't know why they are showing up so ****ing small >:/


----------



## shayx (Dec 13, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 14, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------

